# Serial port with CuteCom

## d1sturbanc3

I have a project where I need to communicate with a Fox 11 board with a serial port using CuteCom. But right now when ever I select open device, I get a Could not open /dev/ttyS0. I did a 

```
 dmesg | grep serial 
```

.

```
localhost linux-2.6.16-gentoo # dmesg | grep serial

serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A
```

----------

## thpani

have you added your user to the tty group?

----------

## d1sturbanc3

hmmm how do I do that? I'm in root when I doing all that.

----------

## thpani

you can do this by

```

root# gpasswd -a username tty

```

however, as root may do everything there has to be another issue. try another terminal (suggest minicom).

----------

## Voltago

Being member of the 'tty' group is insufficient. You must also be member of the 'uucp' group to be able to create a lock file upon opening a serial port. My recommendation for a serial communication suite is ckermit. Btw, the connection parameters for the FOX board are:

Speed: 115200 bits/s

Parity: none

Stop-bits: 1

Carrier-watch: off

Incidently, has anyone noticed that there seems to be a Gentoo system running on FOX by default?

----------

## d1sturbanc3

thanks for the help

I have add myself to both ttyl and uucp

I emerged cKermit but and ran these commands

```
(/usr/src/linux-2.6.16-gentoo/) C-Kermit>open line /dev/ttyl0

Sorry, write access to UUCP lockfile directory denied.

```

any other ideas

I also installed the serial driver as module and did a modprobe and dmesg

```
Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A
```

----------

## Voltago

I can reproduce your error if I give a non-existing terminal device as argument of 'set line':

```
(/var/) C-Kermit>set line /dev/humbug

Sorry, write access to UUCP lockfile directory denied.
```

so chances are you mistyped your command. Serial ports are usually called /dev/ttyS0, /dev/ttyS1, ...

----------

